# Attention SF Versa Drivers!



## SF Sami (Feb 28, 2008)

My name is Sami and I work for a local marketing research company, Nichols Research. We put together focus group discussions with the residents of the Bay Area all the time. The purpose of these groups is to get the opinions of a certain consumer or resident about a given subject, product, or service. These groups are for RESEARCH purposes only. At no time are there any sales involved. Companies pay us to get the opinions of consumers so that they can make decisions about the services they offer, what type of advertising they need to do on the radio and TV, etc. Because people will not come into our office and give their time freely (which we understand completely), we pay qualified people to come in and participate in the group discussion. 

Right now, we are putting together focus groups that need to consist of 20-24 year old men and women. The topic of this discussion is cars. The groups will be on the Sunday March 2nd and, again, people who qualify and participate will be paid $200.00 at the end of the 4 hour discussion. We never share or sell personal information, but we would need to actually ask questions of any potential people to make sure that they qualify for this particular study. 

If you have any questions about this research study, please do not hesitate to contact our office at 888-933-3100. Otherwise, any interested people can simply call that same toll-free number and go through a very quick screening process to make sure that they qualify. 


Thank you,
Sami Biggs

Nichols Research, Inc.


----------

